# Casing relief valve



## noreldin2000 (6 مارس 2016)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
استشارة فنية
ما هي وظيفة casing relief valve الموجود في طلمبة الكهرباء الخاصة بالحريق


----------



## prof Yasser (2 ديسمبر 2021)

اسمه في كود nfpa 20 
Circulation relif valve 
مقاسه ٣/٤ بوصة لحد ٢٥٠٠ جالون 
والطلمبات اكتر من ٢٥٠٠ جالون بيكون مقاسه ١ بوصه 
فائدته أن الطلمبة الكهرباء لما تكون شغالة ومحبس الطرد مغلق المايه حولها بتسخن ودرجه حرارتها بتترفع فبالتالي بتأثر علي حسن الطلمبة 
وبالتالي محبس circulation relif valve بيفتح يفرغ شوية مايه فبيسمح بدخول مياه باردة من الخزان الطلمبة هتقل حراراتها وهكذا ..


----------

